# QLD: King Carnster



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

It was nice to have a calm morning at Palmy so I thought I might meet the boys as they came in to act as the offical photographer and record the moment. Safa, Thomas and Dennis ( Thomo's son not to be confused with the great Palmy legend Dennis) and the Carnster were out early. King Carnster scored 4 nice spotties the rest of the boys Zero. Safa blamed the bait which I thought was a bit poor, but top gun king Carnster stole the day.
Tomorrow morning looks good so bring your pillies and be there.   
Tell us how you did it King Carnster.

























Cheers
Ant


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Very well done. wish I was out there with you guys this morning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

What a beautiful morning. Much better than the view from the office. Well done again carnster!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

After missing at least 4 mackerel during the last few donut trips, i tried again this morn. It was looking a bit ordinary until my 6am alarm sounded telling me to paddle in. My mojo was down but all of a sudden the dam wall broke. I was lucky enough to land 4 in a row on the way in. 3 were on pillies and one on a slug. Left them biting, Gr8 times finding my mojo again.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Hale King Carni (bow ,bow ) show him a middle didget ,nah well done mate you were on the money today ,i see a flotila of yaks out tomorrow ......................................
Good fishing there Chris ,so it must be your new rig hey ?
Mojo back and now for a Spanish tomorrow ...........someone will get one !
Thanks for the spotty mate you to kind sharing a days catch amongst fella Palmy Donut boys!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I have been mojoless a few times lately Clive, so i know what it is like. Yeah the new secret rig picked up the first 2 but then the old rig came thru with the 3rd. Tomorrow is a new day....


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

hell ya Chris,
That was one of the funnest mornings.
I have struck out 3 times before that and was so stoked to get a feed.
I trolled a livey and pilly and nothin wanted it.It wasnt until the bird piles started that I got into some fish
I LOVE BIRD PILES.feels good to be surrounded by things jumping everywhere.
Good fun when you were on and I hooked up just next to as I was complaining about not catching anything.Ha
I ended up with a spotty and a stripey tuna which Im eating right now and it is amazing.nothin like fresh sashimi and coffee after a fish, actually a cold beer would be better than coffee

Good stuff, until next time


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

I am having a beer now for you guys as my flight is delayed  
Luckly I am in the jetstar lounge where beer is free cold and on tap  
Nice work fellas


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Sent you a post Nick and I'll catch a fish for ya tomorrow, go easy at the tackle stores mate.  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Good one Chris. It was one of those mornings where you had to be in the right place at the right time. I didn't even lose a bait this morning.
May have to give Saturday morning a go if the weather holds off and I can get a leave pass. ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

nad97 said:


> I am having a beer now for you guys as my flight is delayed
> Luckly I am in the jetstar lounge where beer is free cold and on tap
> Nice work fellas


I will send ya a pm mate thanks. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

billpatt said:


> Good one Chris. It was one of those mornings where you had to be in the right place at the right time. I didn't even lose a bait this morning.
> May have to give Saturday morning a go if the weather holds off and I can get a leave pass. ;-)


That is how it goes at palmy.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Well done Rodpac that's what its all about mate. The crew will be out tomorrow say hello. Hey Wardeyak (andy) stop eating the bait mate. Get back tomorrow Bill and give it another go, you have days like that. 
cheers
Ant


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Way to go rodpac ,
Is that first blood on the yak for you if so weldone !


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice one Rodpac, was that you in the tiny blue yak that would be lucky to be 2m long :lol: .

They are a very addictive fish once you start getting them, my missus thinks I'm crazy hoping up at 3 to get on the water by sun up. Perhaps I am :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice fish there rodpac now time for the upgrade. Carnster just puts his in a heshen sac on the deck.


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh man, I'm so torn as to try palmy again this week or go after some fish in the estuaries...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I can always rely on the Palmy crew to provide trips reports for days like today when the rain makes me catch up on my office work but I'm wishing I was fishing.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Wasn't making fun of you, it's good that you get out there. Like you say it doesn't matter what you paddle as long as your getting into the fish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

rodpac said:


> She's not the biggest kayak but as long as I can get out there
> 
> Upgrade may have to wait a while but definitely hooked, so I'm sure It wont be long before I start saving up the pennies.
> 
> ...


I ment fish upgrad not yak, you do the best with what you can afford


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

So was that 3 on pillies and 1 on a slug or your sluggos? Bit hard to tell from Ant's pics Carny. Good on ya mate. Ill be waiting when the big ones head back up north.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

rodpac said:


> Firstly thanks to all the guys that put up all the great info on how they rig up on this forum. I doubt I would have been reeling in my first Spotty this morning with out all the tips.
> 
> Got this guy as soon as I hit the reef trolling a pilly on the rig ant put up on the fish of the month thread.
> 
> Looking forward to getting out there again, I don't even know where I would put 4 mackerel on my yak!


Hi Rodpac

Don't worry about the shorter yak. in regard to fish storage, here's an idea from trolling that I've used for years.

Wear a 15 - 20 litre backpack for fish storage, preferably a pack with one compartment only (as opposed to multiple compartments). They hold about 13 tailor or 3 spotties, and if chest and waist secured keep your catch safe in a surf landing.

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

congrats to you all.
steve(bullet) reckons carnster is one of the best he's ever seen and steve is the best ive seen.

carnster, i should post the pic of the GT you caught casting poppers from the rocks. i think you should post it here to let the boys know what theyre up against. it truly was an awesome fish. you should run a clinic for us hackers  

rodpac, awesome effort as well.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome fish guys it's killing me working out west when there on the chew. I'll hopefully be back next week and I'll be down to get into them. 
Cheers jay


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

grinner said:


> congrats to you all.
> steve(bullet) reckons carnster is one of the best he's ever seen and steve is the best ive seen.
> 
> carnster, i should post the pic of the GT you caught casting poppers from the rocks. i think you should post it here to let the boys know what theyre up against. it truly was an awesome fish. you should run a clinic for us hackers
> ...


Thanks mate you are too kind. I will accept craziest and or keenest. I am not sure which Gt you are referring too, is it the one i caught in the chrissy holidays. Most of the monster land based GT's i have caught did not get snapped due to the absence of a camera. I have a 40cm mack tuna to troll to palmy and back tomorrow morn.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Great work Carnster, appreciate the fish. See you on the water soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

carnster said:


> . I have a 40cm mack tuna to troll to palmy and back tomorrow morn.


Hope you have a big pink skirt to hang on it. :lol:

Get that hoo


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Is he the king or the emporor wearing his new clothes?

Seriously the speedo shots need to stop.

Great fish again mate.

Kev


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

here you go carnster, this is the one steve and i thought was a most impressive catch off the rocks.

love this pic


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Good memories, thanks mate. I actually lost that pic when my hard drive crashed, lucky i posted it.


----------

